# Tylan Powder



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

I'd like to give Tylan Powder a try. Does anyone have a good website they've used in the past to purchase it?

I noticed several people said Omaha Vaccines...but I couldn't find the powder on their site!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to give Tylan Powder a try. Does anyone have a good website they've used in the past to purchase it?
> 
> I noticed several people said Omaha Vaccines...but I couldn't find the powder on their site![/B]




You have to type it in the search line at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/productr.asp?pf...&URLCheck=1
This is where I buy it and I believe it's the least expensive here.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Brit, I just Love your new photo of Cosy in front of the mirror! She looks like a perfect stuffed animal!!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Can I ask what you use Tylan powder for?


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

How do you know what dose to give them?


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

> Can I ask what you use Tylan powder for?[/B]


Some of us use it for tear stains on our dogs...Some say it is bad to use for something cosmetic so it is a personal choice on the owners part.




> How do you know what dose to give them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those that use it says a pinch...Being that I am not sure what a pinch is I have been using 1/8th teaspoon for Di...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylan contains tylosin which is a very mild antibiotic.
When given in minute doses for a week or so it kills the
yeast bacteria and any infection causing the staining.
It is not just for cosmetic purposes. Staining is a sign of
something wrong. I get really upset at vets who say it's 
"normal". It is not normal. Staining is usually caused by
teething irritation and/or immature tearducts in young pups. 
If the dog is past that stage
it can be caused by many things from blocked tearducts to
food allergies to digestive problems to eye irritants (or airborn
allergies).


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> It is not just for cosmetic purposes. Staining is a sign of
> something wrong. I get really upset at vets who say it's
> "normal". It is not normal. Staining is usually caused by
> teething irritation and/or immature tearducts in young pups.
> ...



I agree 100%!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there r teaspoons out there in smaller sizes than 1/8.....1/32 of a teaspoon works aka (a smidgen)
http://www.epinions.com/content_132339240580


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

a friend of mine in Brazil gave tylan to her little pup and a little after she noticed a white stuff coming out of her baby's penis. like a discharge... as if it got infected or something. Of course she panicked and ran to the vet. 
The vet yelled at her for giving him tylan and made a ton of exames, but she actually doesn't think the discharge was caused by it. I don't either, but it is still an opition. 

Have you guys ever heard of something like that???

thanks


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> a friend of mine in Brazil gave tylan to her little pup and a little after she noticed a white stuff coming out of her baby's penis. like a discharge... as if it got infected or something. Of course she panicked and ran to the vet.
> The vet yelled at her for giving him tylan and made a ton of exames, but she actually doesn't think the discharge was caused by it. I don't either, but it is still an opition.
> 
> Have you guys ever heard of something like that???
> ...


ok....i am in NO way an authority on veterinarian medicine... but if tylan is an anti-biotic, then can it cause a yeast infection?? because that's what it seems like you may be describing??


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Every place I look to order Tylan is out of stock.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i don't know if i'd order from omaha vaccines again..... they sent me a bottle of tlyan that expired 3 months later! try brits website...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> i don't know if i'd order from omaha vaccines again..... they sent me a bottle of tlyan that expired 3 months later! try brits website...[/B]


They are out of stock too.


----------

